# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Андрей Бузуев. Авторские песни

## PAN

> У меня в личном кабинете в правах почему-то написано, что я не могу создавать свои темы.


Чтобы мы делали без добрых модераторов...)))

Андрей, велкам и в этот раздел... :br:

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

И еще раз - спасибо, добрый модератор! Теперь я и стихах и в песнях! Вот тебе за это одна из моих самых красивых песенок 



И - слова в придачу!

Склони устало голову,
закрой глаза бессонные, мой ангел,
и крылья белоснежные сложи...
Сегодня время тихое,
прохладное, осеннее, мой ангел, -
пора златой души...
Завтра - солнце без тепла,
завтра - небо без ответа,
завтра - долгая дорога
в глубину холодных стран.
Но пока печаль светла,
и в душе сиянье лета,
ангел мой, поспи немного,
отдохни... а мне пора...
и я тебя, уснувшего
покину у обочины, мой ангел.
Прости, уйду один.
Из лета бесконечного
в холодный мир забвения, мой ангел,
прости, уйду один.
Завтра - солнце без тепла,
завтра - небо без ответа,
завтра - долгая дорога
в глубину холодных стран.
Но пока печаль светла,
и в душе сиянье лета,
ангел мой, поспи немного,
отдохни... а мне пора...
Ты пробудись, покинутый,
прости, благослови меня, мой ангел,
вернись в свой летний сад.
Бессильны крылья тонкие
во льдах и вьюгах бешеных, мой ангел.
Приму я это сам.
Завтра - солнце без тепла,
завтра - небо без ответа,
завтра - долгая дорога
в глубину холодных стран.
Но пока печаль светла,
и в душе сиянье лета,
ангел мой, поспи немного,
отдохни... а мне пора...

----------

PAN (22.01.2018), Лев (23.01.2018), людмила-45 (24.01.2018)

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Ну и, чтоб два раза не бегать...

"Восемь слов"




Такие дни, как эти дни, -
Не пожелать врагу.
Там сердце, как стекло, звенит: 
“Я больше не могу!”

Там мы окружены толпой,
Но - никого вокруг,
Там снова рядом недруг твой,
И далеко твой друг,

Удача, как глоток воды
В июльский зной, нужна,
Но от беды и до беды
Живет твоя страна,

И все трудней на струнах дней
Гармонию найти,
И ты почти на самом дне,
Но ты ещё в пути!

И только эти восемь слов
Ведут тебя вперёд:
“Пока есть Вера и Любовь,
Надежда не умрет!”

2017

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Продолжу знакомить вас со своими работами. Цикл "Цейтнот" - стихи-песни о шахматах и людях - по общему мнению одна из наиболее удачных.

*Пешка Е2* - самая старая песенка в цикле - 1982 года




Я - пешка простая, я - белая пешка Е-2.
Мне выпала честь защищать самого короля.
И в бой я бросаюсь, не тратя пустые слова:
Мне их заменяют мои боевые поля.

Мне мысли не чужды. Вчера в философском пылу
Постиг я одну из бесчисленных тайн бытия.
Я понял, что я не один деревянен и глуп:
Рожден наш король из того же бревна, что и я.

Но - в сторону мысли. Я, кажется, двинулся в путь.
Кому-то я нужен сейчас на другом рубеже.
И что интересно: я сам не успел и вздохнуть,
А волей судьбы возведен в Е-4 уже!

Мой враг на подходе, но вот избавленье от зла:
Меня мой сосед защитил от угрозы коня.
Пусть старая кляча от злости грызет удила.
Я твердо уверен: не выгодно есть ей меня.

Сосед мой, что справа, похоже, навеки затих...
Но рядом - мой ферзь, параллелями грозно звеня.
И я без особого страха съедаю других,
Покуда соседи по полю не съели меня.

-Мы - дети Господни, - шипит с перепугу ладья. 
-Он всем нам пути указует своею рукой!
Но слон ни за что погибает, и ферзь мне сказал:
-Господь нам сегодня попался! Какой-то тупой!

Пускай неудачники, те, что за краем доски,
Кричат: Карьерист! Недотёсок! Съедайте его!
Плевал я на них! Прошлым ходом, привстав на носки,
Мне конь мой шепнул: До ферзя вам два хода всего...

Какой-то слонишко мне снова грозится! Наглец!
Вот я прикажу, и сменяют коня на него.
Избавьте от этих нападок меня, наконец!
Ладья до меня добирается. Слышь, божество!?

Я - ферзь! Богу - слава! Но что это? Что за кошмар?
В чем дело? Не верю. Не правильно! Надо не так!!!
Я честно служил... А награда? Смертельный удар...
Меня на ладью обменял мой хозяин... Дурак...

----------


## Лев

Чувствуется влияние БГ :Smile3:

----------

Андрей Бузуев (23.01.2018)

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

> Чувствуется влияние БГ


Спасибо за лестное сравнение. Если честно, как-то само получалось. К примеру, эта песенка написана году в 91-ем. Жил я тогда в Ульяновске и, почти наверняка, кроме "Города золотого" у Гребенщикова ничего не знал.

----------

Лев (24.01.2018)

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Друзья мои, привет. Беру за правило выкладывать в день по песенка, пока не закончатся :) Так что - вот сегодняшняя история.

*ЗЕРКАЛО (Понимаешь, все так устроено...)*




Понимаешь, все так устроено, 
что по-своему каждый прав.
Маги, лекари, воры, воины - 
для любого найдется игра.

Тут замекало, там забекало, 
там кричат, тут заклеены рты:
наша жизнь это просто зеркало, 
и в нем отражаешься ты.

Можно вечно молиться боженьке, 
можно дьяволу лезть под хвост.
Все такое безумно сложное, 
что не может не быть не всерьез.

Или рыбой в воде посверкивать, 
или мухой в дерьме застыть:
наша жизнь это просто зеркало, 
и в этом зеркале - ты.

Миллион дорог вдоль и поперек.
Непонятен смысл, неизвестен срок.
Камни в пустоте и огни вокруг - 
по камням ходим мы, мой друг. 

Ты на свете прожил немеряно, 
то рыдая, то в трубы трубя,
но до сих пор остаешься уверенным, 
что люди хуже и глупее тебя.

Послушай, гордая ты молекула, 
смесь Чапаева и Пустоты,
наша жизнь это просто зеркало, 
и в каждом зеркале - ты.

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

*Вальсок шахматного коня* (цикл "Цейтнот")




Шахматный конь - это вам не лошадка!
Ржать без причины, вставать на дыбы,
Прыгать без толку, бежать без оглядки -
Боже избавь от подобной судьбы!

Рационально, продуманно, быстро:
Прыг - и загнулись и пешка и ферзь.
Скушать меня? Глядь, на клетке уж чисто.
Был вроде там, ан, а я уже здесь!

Прямоходящие шеи ломают.
Путь мой - зигзаг, прямо ломится псих.
Вот потому я и предпочитаю
Буковку "Г" среди многих других.

Вот потому-то, что очень не вредно,
Я через головы прыгать могу,
И иногда - "в интересах победы" -
Перескочу короля на бегу.

Я не стесняюсь, Удел мой - высокий,
Я хоть и прогнут, а все же - герой,
И на такие решаюсь заскоки,
Что и ферзю не под силу порой.

Чем доказать мою сущность иную?
Вы приглядитесь: из всех на доске
Только меня вырезают вручную,
А остальных - на токарном станке.

Так что, цените, я вам не слонишко,
В конских шагах - судьбы целой игры!
Как вы сказали? Что это уж слишком...
Понял.
Шутил.
Извиняемся.
Прыг!..

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Четвертая история из цикла "Цейтнот"



Ах, черт возьми! Какая королева!
Головка, шейка, талия - ого!
Вот если бы не эта пешка слева...
Ну, ничего, успею, ничего.

Мой бог, ты посмотри, какая краля!
А впрочем, что тут, к черту разговор!
Конь, марш ко мне! Гони ее до края.
Давай, скачи, не закрывай обзор!

Да я - не я, когда я с ней не буду!
А ну-ка, друг, подвинься на Е-3.
Тьфу! Убежала к своему зануде.
А он-то, он-то! Ах ты, старый хрыч!

Чего ты там, ладья? Опять советы.
Что: не соваться? Съест? Ах - ах, беда!
Прошу не обучать меня про это,
Я - слава богу - женщин повидал.

Ну вот, еще три хода, и свиданье:
Офицера всегда судьбе друзья.
Ну вот, я овладел ее вниманьем,
Ну вот, она уже почти моя!

Ну что, пока я жив, учись, салаги!
Кто-кто, а я король в таких вещах!
Теперь не отпущу ни на полшага!
Ах, королева! Здрасти! Как я сча...

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Песенка про Королеву



Вот в игру ты вошла словно в вену игла,
Ты одна здесь такая, и в этом все дело.
Ты юна, ты умна, и желаний полна,
И упруг твой дерьер, и плечо твое бело.

Тот, кто рядом, пристроился, не Апполон,
И тупой, как полено, и жадный, к тому же.
Но, он, все же, король, и в тебя он влюблен,
А для прочего есть мужики и без мужа.

Пойдешь направо,
Пойдешь налево.
Все - просто фигуры,
А ты - королева.

Но все длится игра… И в какой-нибудь ход
Ты увидишь ее, эту тварь, эту пешку.
И она все идет, как ни странно, вперед,
Как ни странно, цела, как ни странно, успешна.

И король твой уже и далек, и закрыт,
И все чаще подальше тебя посылает.
А в один из ходов в интересах игры
На ладью и коня он тебя променяет...

Не грусти, мой дружок, это просто игра,
Здесь победы смешны, мимолетны печали.
Поднимись, отряхнись и корону поправь.
Все дойдет дло конца, все начнется с начала..

Пойдешь направо,
Пойдешь налево.
Все - просто фигуры,
А ты - королева.

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Крайняя пешка. (из цикла "Цейтнот")




Ферзь закрыт, ладья в углу прижата,
Слон сбежал, оставив голым фланг,
И король уже на грани мата...
В общем, брат, паршивые дела.

И - лишь пешка - крайняя из крайних.
Так уж получилось: ей одной
Бой вести жестокий, бой неравный,
Короля спасая за спиной.

-Возвеличу! - царь над ухом плачет, -
Вам меня бросать никак нельзя!
Вышла пешке горькая удача
Без карьеры стать главней ферзя.

А противник, распалясь, бросает
Все, что есть, на пешкин пятачок.
Гибнет пешка - невидаль какая!
Гибнет пешка - мелочь, пустячок!

Дав ферзю найти пути обхода,
Дав ладье покинуть угол свой,
Пешка все же вырвала три хода,
Заплатив своею головой.

Что там дальше было, я не помню.
Кто играл, и кто имел успех.
Помню я о пешке, пешке скромной,
Пешке, что дралась одна за всех.

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Ладейные куплеты (из цикла "Цейтнот"

https://youtu.be/ZIguSgzvFW0 

Ну, чего они все бегают? Чо елозють по доске?!
Во, фицерик наш все крутится их ферзи невдалеке.
Гля-ка, лошадь, как ошпарена - ух! - сигает по полям!
Наши к им все лезут, милые, ну а ихи лезут к нам.

А я ничего не знаю: моя клетка с краю.
Гусударю-батюшке клетку охраняю.

О! Гляди! Фицер готовенький! Так паршивца, будет знать.
А стоял бы тут вот, рядышком, и сейчас бы мог стоять.
И коняшка наш скопытился. Чё, родимый, прискакал?
А меня вот тут, за пешечкой тварь не сыщет никака!

А я ничего не знаю: моя клетка с краю.
Гусударю-батюшке клетку охраняю.

Чо-то я не раскумекаю: кто тут наш, а кто не наш.
Ишь, разбегались, сердешные, зарябило в зенках аж!
Ба!.. Да партия закончилась... Царь наш - батюшка - того...
Все побиты, все поедены... Ну а мне - хотя б чего!

А я ничего не знаю: моя клетка с краю.
Гусударю-батюшке клетку охраняю!

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

Песенка о Шахматной Доске (Из цикла "Цейтнот")

https://youtu.be/Aeu-HYY9FUQ

Восемь клеток вдоль, и восемь поперек.
Как мала она, как велика безмерно!
Сколько пролегло по ней путей-дорог,
Где средь них - один, единственный и верный?

Но все длится бой, все носятся по ней
Толпами и врозь ее родные дети,
И усталый стон истоптанных полей
Редко кто поймет, дай, Бог, хотя б заметить.

А она смолчит. И вновь, и вновь, и вновь
Мертвых оживит в своем волшебном чреве.
Любит их она? Иль нет? Иль все равно
Матушке Доске: ни радости, ни гнева?

Странный, странный мир: Чем дале, тем странней.
Но в ряды фигуры строятся, как прежде,
И опять никто не думает о Ней -
Матушке своей, единственной и нежной...

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

"Живешь? Живи!"



https://youtu.be/vKq8KlLhH2s

За часом час, за годом год
играем жизнь, как стопку нот,
не видя следующий лист.

Оркестр идет, идет вперед,
и рядом гений и урод,
и барабанщик, и солист.

Бывает, полночью глухой или с утра
осточертеет эта глупая игра,
жестокая игра,

и вдруг покажется, что нечего ловить...
Только что-то зашипит в твоей крови:
"Живешь? Живи... Живешь? Живи..."

Мотив избит, мотив не тот.
Тупой тупит, а умный пьет.
И все - не то, и все - не так.

И кто-то там, в восьмом ряду,
вообще дудит не в ту дуду -
Подлец, герой или дурак.

А капельмейстеры, сменяясь дважды в час,
От первой цифры снова заставляют нас
Играть весь этот джаз.

И вдруг захочешь на педали надавить...
Только что-то зарычит в твоей крови:
"Живешь? Живи... Живешь? Живи..."

Но вдруг меж грохота сапог
взовьется скрипки голосок,
да так, что кругом голова!

Гитарным рифом старый друг
поддержит неокрепший звук,
а ты придумаешь слова.

И, может быть, чуть-чуть понятней станет, брат,
зачем с утра до ночи, с ночи до утра
слагается Игра,

и почему так сложно нам остановить
этот голос, что звенит у нас в крови:
"Живешь? Живи! Живешь? Живи!"

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

*Мой гимн.* 
(Мир, залитый кровью и потом...)



https://youtu.be/Ie3kAPR9qHc

Мир, залитый и кровью, и потом,
Мир, покрытый золой и дерьмом,
Все прекрасен и чист отчего-то,
И всему хватит места на нем.

Изумруду вселенной довольно
В темноте пролетая, мерцать…
Мы - трава бесконечного поля.
Мы живем ожидая жнеца.

Утро вспыхнет, и вечер прольется,
Ночь растает в рассветной заре.
Все придет, все уйдет, все вернется
Вновь и вновь в этой старой игре.

Справа - воля, и слева - раздолье:
Стерпит все темно-синяя даль…
Мы - трава бесконечного поля.
Солнце, ветер, земля и вода.

Видно, брат, в этом правда и сила:
Прорастать в камне знаний и бед
И по капле, по капле, мой милый,
Луч к лучу собирать этот солнечный свет.

А потом, не печалясь о боли,
Проплывет сквозь живое коса…
Мы - трава бесконечного поля,
Прорастающего в небеса.

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

*Ноябрь*



https://youtu.be/O2czrAxL7yU

Ну вот. Земля достаточно остыла.
И снег не тает, припадая к ней.
И все, что в дождь осенний грязью было,
Становится гранитных плит прочней.

Ни мути луж, ни черноты дорожной,
И дали, хоть неярки, но ясны.
И я иду легко и осторожно,
Чтоб не тревожить нежной белизны.

А захочу, пойду спокойным полем,
В стерне укрою шаг неровный мой,
Чтоб, оглянувшись, не увидеть с болью
Свой черный след на глади снеговой.

Но легок шаг, и не трудны подъемы,
И лес лишь чуть туманится вдали.
Держись, дружище, скоро будем дома,
А завтра встанем: солнцем мир залит!

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

*Два камня*



https://youtu.be/hDA_XtYrCi8
Велика ты, Река, видит Бог, велика.
Я однажды пришел на твои берега.
Засияли в безумной твоей глубине
Миллионы огней — драгоценных камней.

Ну а пара таких лежала в песке прибрежном.
Как узнал я потом, их не надо искать 
                      и в волне золотой ловить.
Белый камень — камень моей Надежды,
Черный камень — камень моей Любви…

Ты ладонью холодной качала меня.
Пепел прошлого дня, солнце нового дня.
И, мечтая добыть драгоценных камней,
Уходил я все дальше и греб все сильней,

Но опять, возвращаясь 
                       из дали твоей безбрежной,
Те же камни, смеясь, я усталой рукой 
                        подбрасывал и ловил:
Белый камень — камень моей Надежды,
Черный камень — камень моей Любви…

Как меж пальцев песок — за годами года.
Все плескалась у ног золотая вода,
Все сияли в безумной твоей глубине
Миллионы огней — драгоценных камней.

А когда последний закат 
                   алым лезвием воду разрежет,
Беспечально взмахнув рукой, 
                   утоплю в золотой крови
Белый камень — камень моей Надежды,
Черный камень — камень моей Любви…

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

*Птицы* (Когда мы придем на берег реки...)



https://youtu.be/E1352Lmqwzk

Когда мы придем на берег реки,
Той светлой реки, прекрасной и бесконечной,
Будут мысли просты, и слова будут так легки.
Я тебе улыбнусь, ты обнимешь меня за плечи.

Припев:

Будут птицы лететь и лететь на юг,
Облака и ветра за ними стеной сомкнутся.
Но мы знаем и верим: они все равно вернутся
И споют нам весенние песни,  
и гнезда в листве совьют.

Когда мы войдем в наш просторный дом,
Там, где берег высок и травы покоем дышат,
Я зажгу огонь, ты к колодцу пойдешь за водой.
Я спою тебе песню, а ты эту песню услышишь!

Припев:

А когда загорится свеча на нашем окне,
Чтобы путник в глухой ночи не плутал напрасно,
Я тебя обниму, а ты - улыбнешься мне,
Потому что ночь над нами уже не властна.

Припев:

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

*Муз. М. Павлова, сл. Бузуев-Павлов Элегия* (Когда луна)



https://youtu.be/pBBkKDRYgjc

Когда луна торчит в окне, как желтый зуб,
А в голове, на самом дне, холодный суп,
Я оступлюсь и упаду, пока совсем не рассвело,
В твою любовь, в твои глаза, в твое тепло.

Заглушит ночь беспечный звук моей струны,
Края сомкнет меловый круг из тишины.
Нарушь её и позови меня к себе - я только за -
В твоё тепло, в твою любовь, в твои глаза.

Вино горчит, стакан разбит, расклад не тот.
Бреду в ночи, слегка сбоит автопилот
Но до тебя, неважно как, я доберусь, паду без слов
В твои глаза, в твое тепло, в твою любовь.

Когда луна торчит в окне как желтый зуб,
А в голове, на самом дне, остывший суп.
Я оступлюсь и упаду, пока совсем не рассвело,
В твою любовь, в твои глаза, в твое тепло...

----------


## Андрей Бузуев

*Любовь остается...*




https://youtu.be/SeccpyHMO7s

Эта зима засыпает дороги снегами,
Эта зима остужает сердца наши вьюгой...
Но в ледяной темноте зажигается пламя,
И мы находим, находим, находим друг друга.

кто-то поверит,
Кто-то простит,
Кто-то услышит,
Кто-то вернется …

Вроде бы мелочь,
Вроде бы жизнь,
А на Земле 
Любовь остается.

Сядем поближе, откроем бутылку вина,
Пару свечей разожжем меж бокалов.
Станет яснее дорога видна
И ничего начинать не придется с начала.

И помечтаем про новую жизнь,
И согласимся, что было неплохо и в старой.
Вместе вселенную посторожим,
И ничего начинать не придется с начала.

----------

